# Fall GA RBR ride



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Xposted from the lounge

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1753739#post1753739

Saturday, October 18th.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Hey Peoples!

This still a go for Saturday, October 18th. We're gonna ride out from the Casa de Tcon and then come back for a cookout. PM Mrs Tcon or myself with any questions or if you're planning on attending.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

Just a little bump to get this back on the top of the page.

I'm in.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

lets_ride said:


> Just a little bump to get this back on the top of the page.
> 
> I'm in.


You read my mind! 

C'mon peeps! The weather looks like it's gonna be great on Saturday.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I meant to cross post this about a million times and just kept forgetting...

Yeah, I know, I suck!  Here is the ride report with pics.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=150816&highlight=repot


----------

